# Nail polish organization



## Sleepyheadtrip (Jun 30, 2009)

Does anyone have any interesting ideas for organizing/storing nail polish?


----------



## Bec688 (Jul 1, 2009)

Heya






We have a similar thread here. https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f12...ers-84263.html

There's a few suggestions and pictures of how members store their polishes. It's always best to have your polishes upright whichever way you choose to store them.


----------



## magosienne (Jul 1, 2009)

Yes, i second that. In the past i was using little baskets, but i've opted for a square plastic box i bought in the supermarket, the kind you can store little stuff in.


----------

